
Ask HN: What privacy conscious cloud storage provider do you use? - eafkuor
I&#x27;ve been looking for a cloud storage provider for a while but nothing is meeting my expectations in terms of privacy and reliability.<p>The only service that I consider safe and reliable, Tresorit, costs a fortune. I&#x27;m currently testing sync.com but I can&#x27;t find that much info about them online. Amazon Drive is probably &quot;safe&quot; as in &quot;they will never lose my data&quot; and they will never stop existing, but on the other hand it&#x27;s Amazon and I don&#x27;t trust them that much regarding privacy.
======
mtmail
Have you considered client software which encrypts before upload? This way you
don't have to trust the provider. Something like
[https://cryptomator.org/](https://cryptomator.org/)

